# Glow in the Dark Vinyl?



## fruitjars (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anybody make glow in the dark vinyl for heat application?


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

dont know if this is it, but it says "reflective" - not really glow in the dark, but this looks like a good company to start your search with...
good luck
Specialty Materials Ref-Lite Safety Reflective Materials


----------



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't know about glow in the dark vinyl. But last night I came across this, and just seen your post.

 Glo-Jo InkJet Heat Transfer Paper
Glo-Jo InkJet Heat Transfer Paper 8-1/2" X 11" (25 sheets) *SPECIAL* - 04300805 25


----------



## steelcitydesigns (May 28, 2010)

they do it here

Pro-Seal range of t shirt vinyl, garment film and transfer vinyl. - Online Store - Creative Transfer

hope it helps


----------



## rrctwo (Feb 23, 2008)

New at Stahls.
CAD-CUT® Glow Heat Transfer Material | Stahls’ ID


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet--expensive stuff. But Specialty Graphics lets you buy it by the foot, so you can try it out without having to buy a 5 yard roll.

Siser EasyWeed Glow in the Dark - 20" wide


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I've used the Stahl's. It is crazy expensive, but it works awesome. It takes a little time to charge up, but then it really glows bright, and glows for a long time.

I think just the nature of whatever makes the glow material glow must be expensive. If you look at glow in the dark screen printing ink, it's like $90 a quart!!!

-Nick


----------

